# Ella eating her veggies...mmmmm



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Here she is eating cooked vegggies...she seems to like them alot..I am happy she does...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ohh yum. That does look good. Look at her little beak. Mine had a feed of carrots today. Can you say orange! Gosh, got to love it when they dye their beaks colors from eating good stuff.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

yeh it is pretty funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwwww, she looks just ADORABLE!!  That's awesome that she's being so good about eating her veggies.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What a good baby!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Isn't it great when there so good at eating there veggies  Ella is a cutie


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh she looks like she is really enjoying those veggies!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute, what a good girl eating her veggies


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Mmmm, yummy yummy! She is enjoying those!


----------

